# Enregistrer du son d'un micro avec itouch



## Ircan (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Je possede actuellement un ipod touch 1ere generation, et jen suis tres content.

Je souhaiterai savoir s'il etait possible avec la 2e ou derniere generation d'itouch d'enregistrer du son via un micro, car avec la 1ere generation cest impossible ou presque.
En effet, je souhaite y brancher un micro et enregistrer mes cours pour les reecouter plus tard.

Si c'est possible, est-ce qu'il y a un programme pour enregistrer le son integre dans ios, ou dois-je trouver une application dans l'apple store?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2010)

C'est à partir des iPod touch 3G que l'enregistrement du son est possible et l'application est livrée avec (le nom ne me revient pas)


----------



## daffyb (7 Octobre 2010)

Dictaphone, tout simplement


----------



## Ircan (7 Octobre 2010)

D'accord merci.
Donc dictaphone peut fonctionner avec un micro branché sur la prise jack? Il n'est pas limité au micro intégré à l'iphone?


Merci


----------



## fabe38 (9 Octobre 2010)

Salut

Je te conseille d'aller jeter un oeil sur l'excellent forum ArteRadio, j'y ai créé un fil, il y a quelques mois, sur ce sujet.
http://www.arteradio.com/forum/posts/list/126317.page

J'utilise l'iVoice Pro de Macally, déniché sur eBay, bien entendu!
Parce que l'iPodTouch v1 est périmé... et qu'il devient dur de lui trouver des accessoires aussi valables.


----------

